
Usb Cable Supposedly Improving Sound Quality - bwang29
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/usb-cable-supposedly-improving-dac-sound-quality-how-can-i-take-other-posts-seriously-after-that.546191/
======
navjack27
Afaik computer sends data to the external sound device. Sound device turns it
into audio internally. Also internally amplification happens. Also, power
transfers over the same cable.

Nothing should happen except cleaner power delivery.

